# Earth Angel Bronwyne Mirkovich ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't know if this video has been shared on SM ... so, just in case it hasn't .. .. I thought it would be worth showing how devoted and loving Earth Angel Bronwyne is with helping rescue so many precious and innocent fluff babies. 

Bronwyne, you are so loved. You and Edie, and all the other wonderful women and men, who do the really hard work ... to save so many precious fluff babies ... is why you are all truly Earth Angels. Your love and devotion is priceless. 

Thank you, darling Bronwyne ... for all you do. I am amazed at the wonderful and highly nutritious meals you make by yourself for rescues. I am in awe. I plan on making meals like this for Snowball. 


Making homemade dog food Bronwyne Mirkovich style. - YouTube


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this Marie---you are correct---Bronwyne is an earth angel!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Very touching video. And so inspirational....made me think that I would like to help with rescue when I retire in a few years.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I hope this time around more SM members will sit down for a few minutes and watch this awesome video. I think then you will see why I love Bron so much ... she is truly an Earth Angel. 

How many people do you know that go out of their way to home cook meals for so many dogs at the same time ... and, then she lovingly goes beyond that to hand feed pups at the shelter?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It is amazing how gentle she is with the rescues; you can tell how much she cares.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's wonderful...I can't watch the video at the moment but I promise I will.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

What an amazing woman!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Awesome video, it's so obvious that she loves these little ones so very much.
Thank you Bronwyne, your heart shines through. The time involved in making the food and hand feeding shows your love. You are so very special 
God Bless you 


 I think I just might make a batch of this for my hubby:innocent: lol
Seriously I'm sure my girls would love it


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What an amazing Earth Angel! An an amazing video! Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Just love it. She is an amazing woman. Thanks for sharing.


----------

